# Shaman King Flowers



## Animeace (Sep 24, 2011)

Source 

Google translate says "Shaman King" back! ! X to jump start the series for the big projects in the spring 読切!

 Hopefully someone can clarify this. Dying to know what it says. Hope not a let down..

*Update*
Ann just posted some new info 



> Volume 4 of Shueisha's Jump X [Kai] magazine is announcing on Monday that Hiroyuki Takei is returning to his Shaman King manga with a new 44-page story in the next volume on November 10. The manga short with color opening pages will depict a previously untold "zero story" about the main character Yō Asakura. Shaman King will also adorn the cover of the volume and a bundled "big" poster.
> 
> According to the magazine, the manga short is leading up to a "Big Project" next spring. The magazine also revealed that its standard release date will change from the 25th of each month to the 10th.


Link removed
More info - Will contain color pages
- First of many oneshots, totaling up to 144 pages! (so 3-4 oneshots)
- The story will be centered around Yoh Asakura leaving his hometown of Izumo heading to Tokyo for the first time and helping a dead child spirit pass on.
- #マンキン is a Trending Topic in Twitter
- Big project... is leaning towards Anime in March 2012.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 24, 2011)

shaman king flowers


----------



## Kirito (Sep 24, 2011)

mecha yoh asakura?


----------



## Moka (Sep 24, 2011)

Shaman King is my favorite Manga


----------



## Animeace (Sep 24, 2011)

Ann just posted some new info 


> Volume 4 of Shueisha's Jump X [Kai] magazine is announcing on Monday that Hiroyuki Takei is returning to his Shaman King manga with a new 44-page story in the next volume on November 10. The manga short with color opening pages will depict a previously untold "zero story" about the main character Yō Asakura. Shaman King will also adorn the cover of the volume and a bundled "big" poster.
> 
> According to the magazine, the manga short is leading up to a "Big Project" next spring. The magazine also revealed that its standard release date will change from the 25th of each month to the 10th.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2011)

still not done with shaman king ey?  i wouldn't mind seeing more anna


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 24, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> still not done with shaman king ey?  i wouldn't mind seeing more hao


fixed


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 24, 2011)

Anime was crap, but the manga was pretty decent, I'd read it.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 24, 2011)

Takei just won't let this series die will he? 

Not that I'm complaining of course since this will probably lead to a continuation of Flowers or maybe even a new anime.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 24, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Takei just won't let this series die will he?
> 
> Not that I'm complaining of course since this will probably lead to a continuation of Flowers or maybe even a new anime.



A new anime would be nice.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2011)

I suppose so, but i'd need to see some boxes checked first before a new series


----------



## Thor (Sep 24, 2011)

Hao.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2011)

hao's overrated 

anna


----------



## Thor (Sep 24, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> hao's overrated


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Sep 24, 2011)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 24, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> hao's overrated
> 
> anna


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 24, 2011)

Hell yeah!
Big project? Shaman King next generation?


----------



## Kirito (Sep 24, 2011)

hell yeah i'd rather see a next gen than yoh and anna all over again 

sorry


----------



## Mastic (Sep 24, 2011)

This is excellent news. :33


----------



## Animeace (Sep 24, 2011)

Some more info 
New Shaman King Oneshot leads of Rebirth of the Series - Shaman King Nation

- Will contain color pages
- First of many oneshots, totaling up to 144 pages! (so 3-4 oneshots)
- The story will be centered around Yoh Asakura leaving his hometown of Izumo heading to Tokyo for the first time and helping a dead child spirit pass on.
- #マンキン is a Trending Topic in Twitter
- Big project... is leaning towards Anime in March 2012.


----------



## mali (Sep 24, 2011)

Great series, cant wait.


----------



## Bender (Sep 24, 2011)

Hao and spirit of fire were kick-ass locking in the first anime although it was fail we didn't get to see Kurobina mode.


----------



## Lucciola (Sep 24, 2011)

omg what's with all my favorite series coming back


----------



## Xnr (Sep 24, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> Anime was crap, but the manga was pretty decent, I'd read it.




At least the anime didn't kill off characters so that they come back stronger... several times. 

Very excited about the prospect of Shaman King coming back properly. The author did mention he'll may start again if he becomes more motivated (that was after the first WTF ending and before Kang Zang Bang came out). I hope they continue Flowers properly now.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 24, 2011)

LooneR said:


> At least the anime didn't kill off characters so that they come back stronger... several times.
> \


Yeah, like I said


> Anime was crap


----------



## xxxDivine-X-Strikerxxx (Sep 25, 2011)

So about this, is it just a special one manga chapter or Shaman King is really back for more and more chapters to be released every week just like Hunter X Hunter???


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 25, 2011)

who knows, we'll find out soon


----------



## Killerqueen (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes more Shaman king


----------



## Animeace (Nov 7, 2011)

Pics!


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 7, 2011)

So when's the first chapter coming out?


----------



## Animeace (Nov 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Icxs9ydVrjM[/YOUTUBE]


> With a new release of the classic manga underway and a series of one shots scheduled for Jump Kai, Hiroyuki Takei's spiritual action series Shaman King is experiencing a "resurrection." As part of the revival, queen of 90s anime voice acting Megumi Hayashibara (Shaman King's Anna Kyoyama, The Slayer's Lina Inverse, Evangelion's Rei) has sung on a video of "Osorezan Revoir," featuring illustrations by Takei.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 9, 2011)

> The fifth volume of Shueisha's Jump Kai magazine announced on Thursday that Hiroyuki Takei will launch Shaman King -Flowers-, the sequel series to his Shaman King manga, in the same magazine next April. The main character of the new manga will be Hana Asakura, the son of the original manga's protagonist Yō Asakura. Hana demonstrates abilities exceeding even those of his father.
> 
> The magazine had indicated in volume 4 in September that there would be a "Big Project" next spring. Takei is already starting a series of short manga about previously untold "zero stories" about Yō and other characters in the current volume.


----------



## Blade (Nov 9, 2011)

So the Shaman King Flowers is gonna be ongoing again?

Interesting.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 10, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> So when's the first chapter coming out?


Seems like chapter 1 is out already .
scary family.

shaman-king-remix-track


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the chapter! Must have missed that particular one, I?ve only read the Kang Zeng Bang ones ^^

Looks pretty nice, but must recapitulate what happened 

Can?t wait for the continuation next year!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 10, 2011)

Hippie generation go!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 15, 2011)

The oneshot is out!
Shaman King Zero


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 15, 2011)

it's a tarp!


----------



## Magikbyrd (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the link.

This is awesome.


----------



## TemplateR (Dec 31, 2011)

@Judge Fudge: Thanks for the link. By the way, from which anime is your ava and sig ?^^


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 31, 2011)

TemplateR said:


> @Judge Fudge: Thanks for the link. By the way, from which anime is your ava and sig ?^^


It's Nisemonogatari. And you're not the first person to ask


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 31, 2011)

Read the raw earlier, was pretty bad. Bland all around.







.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 31, 2011)

I thought it was gonna be bad but it turned out to be awesome


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 31, 2011)

Lol wonder who has kids with who. I mean since Silva daughter is going to be a main character. Plus the rivals that leaves say 2-3 slots of main character who will get fights.

Oh also looks like he is doing a much better job drawing black people based on that poster in Yoh's room so thank god for that.


----------



## Killerqueen (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow,It Just a story about Yoh before the shaman king fights,When I saw it was 45 pages long I thought it about the whole group or about Hao or something nope just Yoh


----------



## Skaddix (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah it would be nice to get for all rhe main 5. Although we do have decent details.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 1, 2012)

The art was nice, but wow what a waste of potential panel time.


----------



## αce (Jan 1, 2012)

Can't wait for Shaman King flowers this spring.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 21, 2012)

Why won't this guy give it a rest


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 10, 2012)

Shaman King Zero chapter 4
|[ Chapter 18 ]|


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 26, 2012)

The Ren chapter was pretty cool and f@#k up,The hororo or what ever he name was chapter was touching and meh,I guess next chapter going be about Joco :33


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 26, 2012)

what happened to flowers?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 26, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> what happened to flowers?



It's coming back this spring


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 26, 2012)

nice             .


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 23, 2012)

People need to chill, i find these chapters entertaining as a light read. 

Something that bothers me though, it's implied that Hao saved Lyserg correct? Why did he?


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 23, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> People need to chill, i find these chapters entertaining as a light read.
> 
> Something that bothers me though, it's implied that Hao saved Lyserg correct? Why did he?



Oh, now that you mention it. Well, deep inside, we know Hao was just misunderstood


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 23, 2012)

But wouldn't that also mean that he also stalked Lyserg as like a hobby.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 25, 2012)

I think he kept tabs on all of his "possible allies". Dunno much of the original story anymore..


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 10, 2012)

Chinese RAWs for the first chapter of Shaman King Flowers are out!
d&g


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 23, 2012)

Bumping.

New chapter is out.

ch. 8


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Bumping.
> 
> New chapter is out.
> 
> ch. 8



oh OH FUCK YES


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 23, 2012)

This was an extremely well done first chapter. Is it really true the next one will come out in October?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> This was an extremely well done first chapter. Is it really true the next one will come out in October?



in the chapter it says may 10


----------



## Xnr (Apr 23, 2012)

No wonder Hana is pissed off from the beginning. If I was a boy and was called Flowers, I'd be annoyed all the time .


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 23, 2012)

LooneR said:


> No wonder Hana is pissed off from the beginning. If I was a boy and was called Flowers, I'd be annoyed all the time .



Hana flowers, I think I would straight murder somebody for something like that,


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 23, 2012)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> in the chapter it says may 10



wow completely skipped over that part, thanks.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 24, 2012)

Wohoooooooooo!

At least the wait for the next Tournament won?t be boring  (and he won?t have to recycle the same things over and over..).
I wonder if this branch family will be a recurring enemy...I doubt those siblings will be defeated just yet.


----------



## Kanae (Apr 24, 2012)

Fuck yes, Takei does it again. Shaman King has always been my favorite, and I've been waiting for Flowers since that oneshot Takei released seemingly eons ago. The first chapter was indeed awesome and it does not disappoint, though I admit I still feel a little weird about seeing Tamao being so... Anna 

Anyway, can't wait to read more; it feels so nostalgic to say that SK is back.


----------



## Shade (Apr 24, 2012)

Not bad, but I re-read SK vol. 1 recently and it's fucking hilarious. Takei seems to have lost his grasp on humour since then.


----------



## Blade (Apr 24, 2012)

The first chapter was average. It has potential to become better though.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 11, 2012)

Some spoilers pics and a summary are out.

(In the third blog post)

Albeit I find it kind of funny how they keep going on about how there Hao's descendents wouldn't Hana technically be closer. 

Since his father was Hao's twin brother aside from Yoh he's closer related to Hao.


----------



## Skaddix (May 12, 2012)

LOl although it sucks to be Hana. I understand why he is annoyed besides his parents never being around. He is stuck training his skills and he has no grand tournament or adventure to fight in. 

Still I suppose next issue will have these Hao Descendents attacking other Kids of the Elemental Heroes.


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 21, 2012)

Flowers ch.02 RAW:
KAZUYUKI TAKAHASHI!!111!!


----------



## Kuromaku (May 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Hao's descendants are of the skilled, but weak variety.

Looking at the character's designs, it appears that we're being set up with the usual antagonist turned ally introduction arc, although a few questions have been raised.

1. Why (as Ryu pointed out) strike now?
2. Who gave them Hao's earring?
3. What will be the conflict of this story considering that the Shaman fight isn't due for a few centuries?


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 22, 2012)

Ch.18


----------



## BlueDemon (May 22, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> Ch.18



W000T!

Ah well, so that guy?s sick or something...that means our Hana got lucky...


----------



## Xnr (May 22, 2012)

Oversoul from chapter 2? Just when I thought things would start out slower. Nice.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 23, 2012)

LooneR said:


> Oversoul from chapter 2? Just when I thought things would start out slower. Nice.



I wonder how this story will progress without the stronger ones being involved in Hana?s fights...hmmm...


----------



## Ruby Moon (May 24, 2012)

I was so happy when chapter 2 of Shaman King: Flowers was out, yesterday. I wish they didn't have to retcon the very first chapter of Hana's Epoch, though. I wanted to see the fight between Hana vs. Anna III. Now we have to wait even longer, now that those two branch Asakura, Yohane and Ruka, are vying for Hana's position of heir.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (May 24, 2012)

wait so the guy is only second grade but was already making an O.S. as powerful as yoh spirit sword and he is also sick my god this guy is a monster


----------



## Skaddix (May 26, 2012)

Begs the question why these guys are so powerful. I mean yoh and club trained because they had the tournament although I suppose revenge is good motivation.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 26, 2012)

I think it was stated that Hana was going to surpass Yoh in this manga albeit I didn't expect them to be considered equal to him in the second chapter.

I'm hoping when see Anna(III) that she doesn't end up being like a clone of the original and has some traits make her different.

Because from chapter 0 there doesn't seem to be much.

Also we need to rename this thread so it properly fits. Something like.

Shaman King Flowers: Sequel to the original Shaman King


----------



## Skaddix (May 26, 2012)

Really well its going to be hard because the main guys from last time have the Five Great Elemental Spirits. I am not even sure they had much use for their originals spirits at that point. So the kid is as strong as 16 year old Yoh at age 8. Still will be fun to see the old crew and any kids they may have. 

 Actually that was one thing I liked about the original. There was no bs win over Hao. He was more powerful and they did not just get some random powerup and crush him. I am looking at you Bleach. 

Still definitely seems to be a carbon copy of June and Ren right now with those two and the question of why the clan did not have anyone to attack them at the last Shaman fight is a good question. Although they might have avoided out of deference to Hao. 

Other important question is who went traitor. Most of the Patch Stayed Dead. That leaves a pretty short list of who could have given Hao's earring to this family.


----------



## Unknown (May 27, 2012)

That Asakura's OS is supposed to be equal to the original spirit of the sword. The one Yoh created after learning Hao's old book. He wasn't that strong by that time, he was still below people like Marco even at that point.

And the current strongest are probably way stronger than the ones of the original manga (aside from Hao and Saty), so It's not as if the first enemy was already among the strongest...


----------



## Blunt (May 27, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> I wonder how this story will progress without the stronger ones being involved in Hana?s fights...hmmm...


There's an entire branch family of Asakuras who want the main branch dead, I'm sure there will be opponents among them for Tamao and Ryu and whomever else. I for one hope that Tao Men makes his appearance in the manga soon. Dual-wielding Bason and Shamash 



> wait so the guy is only second grade but was already making an O.S. as powerful as yoh spirit sword and he is also sick my god this guy is a monster


There was an editor's note that clarified that "second grade" meant the second year of middle school i.e. eighth grade making him 12-13.


----------



## xxxDivine-X-Strikerxxx (May 31, 2012)

Hey everyone. I just would like to ask this. Where did the anime left off from the kang zeng bang manga?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 31, 2012)

The anime diverts from the manga quite early on...I can't pinpoint it exactly, but sometime after they arrive in America.


----------



## xxxDivine-X-Strikerxxx (Jun 1, 2012)

Okie.. Thanx..


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 2, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> There's an entire branch family of Asakuras who want the main branch dead, I'm sure there will be opponents among them for Tamao and Ryu and whomever else. I for one hope that Tao Men makes his appearance in the manga soon. Dual-wielding Bason and Shamash
> 
> 
> There was an editor's note that clarified that "second grade" meant the second year of middle school i.e. eighth grade making him 12-13.



They are not on the level to challenge Yoh and His buddies yet so no problem. I am sure will see some of them eventually. Although I figure we meet all the kids or successors first. 

Shamash is not wielded though. 

12 or 13 not nearly as impressive as I thought. Yoh had that move at 16 and Yoh was never seen taking his training all that seriously until Anna showed up.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 12, 2012)

Spoilers are out.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 26, 2012)

And here?s the chapter!!

Pretty nice seeing some old characters...
Good seeing a bit of Hao?s descendants, but I wonder what God they want to revive? If it?s Hao it?d be a bit dumb, since he already has ultimate power and all that jazz...


----------



## Blunt (Jun 26, 2012)

> Shamash is not wielded though.


Tao Men has both his parents Spirits - Bason and Shamash.


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow this manga is not letting up. Each chapter is more entertaining than the last. 

All the characters have really good chemistry.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes, new chapter of Shaman King Flowers!!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 4, 2012)

New chapter is out!
Starrk vs. Barragan

Edit: And A*nnn*a makes her appearance. She's pretty different from the one-shot which is a good thing.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 4, 2012)

"You know what happens when you kill someone? You go to fucking jail!"


----------



## Rasendori (Aug 5, 2012)

Hahaha Wow it's official. This manga is on a pretty great track right now.


----------



## Xnr (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow, I lol'd at that ending. I love how the author's not trying to hide the parallels between the sequel and its prequel .


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 6, 2012)

Another great chapter nice to see Anna make her appearance finally and I think I like Hana better then Yoh as a protagonist so far. 



Xnr said:


> Wow, I lol'd at that ending. I love how the author's not trying to hide the parallels between the sequel and its prequel .


Yeah he's been pretty blatant about them since the beginning not that it's a bad thing.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 15, 2012)

Do the Itako always have to be better than the "main hero" -.-" (I know I?m childish, but it does bother me a little bit ).


----------



## Kotre (Sep 3, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> New chapter is out!
> Nisekoi 38
> 
> Edit: And A*nnn*a makes her appearance. She's pretty different from the one-shot which is a good thing.



Her arrival gave me memories of Silva Style. And I fucking loved that chapter in SK. Wonder if we'll see her bust out any of Silva's other Oversouls, like the Totem Cannon.

As for the driving plot, it seems interesting. No clue what the Branch Asakura are up to, but other than the destined to fail "kill Hana, become main house" plot I'm intrigued by who the hell the other guy is and what they're trying to accomplish.

Does leave me wondering how they're going to increase Hana's strength though. Low furyoku levels aside, he's at Yoh's level before he obtained the Spirit of Earth. Hell in terms of skill he's easily surpassed Byakkou. Oni Kabuto takes the flexability of the former and takes it to the next level, what with the whole acting like an airbag and having two separate modes and all.

He should get a Furyoku increase from the wound though. That's quite the lethal wound he got there.

Also: 

I am officially interested in what's about to go down.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 3, 2012)

I forgot, but, do they also get power-ups from near-death experiences?


----------



## Blunt (Sep 3, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> I forgot, but, do they also get power-ups from near-death experiences?



If this Anna is anything like The Original (she gets capitalized ), she'll just kill Hana and resurrect him so he can get dat power-up 

Also, dat rape-face!


----------



## Kotre (Sep 3, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> I forgot, but, do they also get power-ups from near-death experiences?



Yes. Big Guy Bill Burton got a boost from surviving the X-Laws' debut, Jeanne and Blocken are in perpetual near death states (which is why they have loony levels of furyoku), and I think it was spelled out in dialogue as well.


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 3, 2012)

question, with this manga out is Funbari no Uta considered a non canon oneshot?


----------



## Kotre (Sep 3, 2012)

No, it's canon. Hana makes a reference to going to prison in the Chapter 4, which happened when he visited Chocolove.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 3, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> question, with this manga out is Funbari no Uta considered a non canon oneshot?


Yep because Annas appearance was retconned as she didn't appear till much later on.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 3, 2012)

Kotre said:


> Yes. Big Guy Bill Burton got a boost from surviving the X-Laws' debut, Jeanne and Blocken are in perpetual near death states (which is why they have loony levels of furyoku), and I think it was spelled out in dialogue as well.



Saiyan blood for the win!! 



White Silver King said:


> If this Anna is anything like The Original (she gets capitalized ), she'll just kill Hana and resurrect him so he can get dat power-up
> 
> Also, dat rape-face!



I?m all for it


----------



## Kotre (Sep 4, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Yep because Annas appearance was retconned as she didn't appear till much later on.



"I went to jail as a kid." Hana Asakura: SK Flowers, chapter 4.

Guess what happened in Funbari no Uta chapter 3


The original Shaman King Flowers oneshot is non-canon. Funbari no Uta was and is something completely different.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 12, 2012)

Chapter 5 is out.

Ch.07


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 12, 2012)

Damn, what?s with Anna III. real name!? 

And lol, those guys are really wimps, letting themselves get shouted at by a 13 year old xD

And now, I wonder what Ryu was thinking about? Something that might even challenge the Earth?s God. Are Aliens coming and challenging us now? Is the S.F. going to be held on a Galaxy-wide stage?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 12, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> And now, I wonder what Ryu was thinking about? Something that might even challenge the Earth?s God. Are Aliens coming and challenging us now? Is the S.F. going to be held on a Galaxy-wide stage?


I think they were talking about a sky god I think Aliens is a little to far out imo.

But I'm so glad were finally getting into the main plot now and it's not just another Shaman fight.

This also means we will get to see more of Hao.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 12, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I think they were talking about a sky god I think Aliens is a little to far out imo.


Aliens have already shown to be a known entity in the SK universe.


----------



## Kotre (Sep 12, 2012)

Because I'm sad I'm going to document my thoughts on the chapter as I read it.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Preeeety colour pages
Hana likes big tits. Anna's reaction is suitably humourous
Interesting. Hana survived because he weakened the oversoul as it was cutting him. Smart kid.
Anna III is officially my favourite character in this manga.
Ah, Ryu the lesser's here too. I am loving this chapter.
Seems like we're about to run into the plot. I have no idea what's going to go down. But the signs are pointing towards something epic.
Challenge the skies? Shaman fight in Space, or something else? I have no clue what the Flower of Maze is, and I love that.
Alumi Nuimbirch? Did the Mankin Trad guys really miss "alumin(i)um"? I mean come on, we all know the Patch's theme naming.
So, they keep talking about how Hao is the God of Earth and how changing anything is impossible. Maybe this is about becoming God of a wider area... which would tie in nicely to Rutherfor's spirit teaching the Patch everything they know.
Pseudo-cliffhanger ending.






Great chapter. I'm left with so many questions now. Can't wait for 6.



BlueDemon said:


> Damn, what?s with Anna III. real name!?



It's Aluminium (fitting the patch naming scheme) something. They somehow managed to miss the metal and incorporated part of it into her surname. The translator admitted to the name not translating well to boot (Engrish is a pain, apparently. Plus there being flexability in terms of sylables (see: Lee Pailong/Bailong/Pyron)). Could be bird, could be birch, could be something entirely different. 

I'm going to be calling her Aluminium Patch until we get an official translation. Makes more sense than Alumi Niumbirch in terms of fitting the naming scheme and in terms of logic. Patch might be a shared "surname" for the tribe (i.e. Silva would be Silva Patch) or just included to say that she's from the Patch tribe, and not part of her name (i.e. I am Aluminium of the Patch tribe).



Thdyingbreed said:


> I think they were talking about a sky god I think Aliens is a little to far out imo.



Rutherfor's ghost was an alien.

Also:


----------



## Ukoku (Sep 12, 2012)

It's great to see that Takei hasn't lost his touch. I'm really enjoying Flowers so far 

I was a little worried at first that the story would mostly be an Asakura family feud, but it seems like there will be a lot more going on than just that with this 'Flower of Maze.'

I just hope a certain silver-haired runt shows up soon


----------



## Kotre (Sep 12, 2012)

Ukoku said:


> It's great to see that Takei hasn't lost his touch. I'm really enjoying Flowers so far
> 
> I was a little worried at first that the story would mostly be an Asakura family feud, but it seems like there will be a lot more going on than just that with this 'Flower of Maze.'
> 
> I just hope a certain silver-haired runt shows up soon



Yeah, I'm hoping to see Men too.

But the one thing I also want to see are the elemental warriors with new armour oversouls for their spirits. Though I almost expect Ren to have more than one new OS for SOT. It's what he usually does.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 12, 2012)

Kotre said:


> Yeah, I'm hoping to see *Men* too.
> 
> But the one thing I also want to see are the elemental warriors with new armour oversouls for their spirits. Though I almost expect Ren to have more than one new OS for SOT. It's what he usually does.



Did someone say...MEN?!


----------



## Kotre (Sep 13, 2012)

Not quite what I meant, but sure.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 13, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Did someone say...MEN?!



Please keep him out of this thread xD

Good thing Kotre is here, you can fill in the things I forgot about SK when the time comes


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 21, 2012)

FUcking I'm looking forward to Ryu fighting tbh. Being Hana's trainer, a s.k. vet, and I assume more sage of a man since the Shaman fight, he's going to be Crazay when he actually fights.

Obviously the chapter itself was amazing. This literally has only gotten better since day 1.


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 21, 2012)

Not sure how I feel about there being another God or the possibility of this series going back to the tournament-led plot.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 21, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> Not sure how I feel about there being another God or the possibility of this series going back to the tournament-led plot.



I doubt there?ll be another tournament, since this seems to be an anomaly. But ultimately, they could still decide who rules by - you guessed right! - another tournament xD

We?ll have to wait and see, I guess.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 21, 2012)

I like battle tournaments in manga.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Oct 3, 2012)

I just read chapters 4 and 5. Finally, we get to see Anna III - or Alumi Niumbirch, Silva's daughter, Anna's best disciple, and Hana's future wife. 

Hehehe...Hana...you crack me up. But I did like the way he reacted to the news. Some weird girl just casually shows up in the middle of his battle with Ruka and Yohane, saves him, and leaves. She does visit him in the hospital, and there, we get to see the couple interact. Hana is only a teenage boy, so yeah, she's not at all what he's been expecting. Anna III does have Anna I's toughness, but her demeanor is a lot more cheerful. I was wondering how Takei would handle Anna's successor, and while Alumi may look like Anna's clone, I was hoping for her to be different somehow. Thank you, Takei-sensei! 

The first chapter of Shaman King Flowers that Takei wrote made it look like Hana had fallen for Anna III. Good thing that Hana's story is different from his parents. Indeed, why marry some clone of your mom who shares the same name? From a 15 year old teenager's perspective, ew. Hana may be powerful, but he's a normal boy. His parents fell in love in a matter of days. Him? It's gonna take a few years to get used to the idea, however well he took to shaman training. 

I wanted to see Anna III and Men, but ever since the retcon...well, at least Anna III has been revealed, as well as her real name, and a hint of foreshadowing of Anna II showing up later. I wanna see Ren, Iron Maiden Jeanne, and Men. Jun, too. How is everyone else doing?

Before the "2nd" was even mentioned, I did wonder just who Anna II could be, if Asakura Anna even had a third student. As for this next Shaman fight...interesting. So the whole tournament was to decide a Shaman King who could challenge the Creator of Whole Universe or something? Definitely worth reading into.


----------



## Ukoku (Oct 6, 2012)

Chapter 6 is has been released.

I'm now officially in love with Tamao pek


----------



## Blunt (Oct 6, 2012)

Tamao!


----------



## Sablés (Oct 6, 2012)

Wait Tamao. The same red haired frightened girl in the last series?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 6, 2012)

Where are people getting the notion that there's another Shaman Fight coming up the next one isn't for 500 years.

It was confirmed last chapter when Hana said that the God of Earth(Hao) was already decided. 

Blut Vein needed to be constantly utilized to avoid getting incinerated

The "Battle to Challenge the Skies"/Flower of Maze is something separate and it isn't going to be another Shaman Fight.




PhantomLurker said:


> Wait Tamao. The same red haired frightened girl in the last series?


You do know this is set several years after the main series right?

All of the former cast are adults now and Tamao has grown up.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 7, 2012)

PhantomLurker said:


> Wait Tamao. The same red haired frightened girl in the last series?



Her hair is pink and she's a badass bitch now


----------



## Xnr (Oct 7, 2012)

Tamao completely embarrassed that guy. Hilarious to see.


----------



## Rasendori (Oct 8, 2012)

Tamao is a beast. The flower of maze is more and more being hinted as an extraterrestrial involved fight.


----------



## Kotre (Oct 8, 2012)

Ruby Moon said:


> I just read chapters 4 and 5. Finally, we get to see Anna III - or Alumi Niumbirch, Silva's daughter, Anna's best disciple, and Hana's future wife.
> 
> Hehehe...Hana...you crack me up. But I did like the way he reacted to the news. Some weird girl just casually shows up in the middle of his battle with Ruka and Yohane, saves him, and leaves. She does visit him in the hospital, and there, we get to see the couple interact. Hana is only a teenage boy, so yeah, she's not at all what he's been expecting. Anna III does have Anna I's toughness, but her demeanor is a lot more cheerful. I was wondering how Takei would handle Anna's successor, and while Alumi may look like Anna's clone, I was hoping for her to be different somehow. Thank you, Takei-sensei!
> 
> ...



Anna II was the Anna of Shaman King. Anna I was the one from one of Takei's earlier Manga, Butsu Zone IIRC. She moved to LA, and apparently trained Aluminium.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Oct 11, 2012)

Kotre said:


> Anna II was the Anna of Shaman King. Anna I was the one from one of Takei's earlier Manga, Butsu Zone IIRC. She moved to LA, and apparently trained Aluminium.



Hold on. I know that Takei had made Butsu Zone and Itako no Anna, and that Takei loves reusing her in his stories. Aren't Anna Kyouyama and the Anna of Takei's earlier works the same character? I'm confused. Can you give me a source for this?


----------



## Ukoku (Nov 4, 2012)

Flowers 7 is out.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm really enjoying these slice of chapters and it's nice too see Hana finally have some friends at school to interact with someone other then Amidamaru/Ryu. 

Though why I wonder why Anna is in the same class of him even though she's two years older then him.

Thought I do hope Men makes his appearence soon but I hope his age is retconned since he is too much younger then Hana 4 years younger and he would only be 9 currently.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 5, 2012)

This chapter was great. It looks like the Egyptians are back!


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh yeah, I love it when I see updates! 

 Haha, gotta love the way Alumi made her introduction in Hana's and Yohane's class. Now, Ruka's in it, too. Can't wait for the next chapter, as usual.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 5, 2012)

I wish it was weekly


----------



## Ukoku (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Rasendori (Dec 18, 2012)

This manga just has not stopped being amazing. "that thing" lulz

Also chapter 7 had beautiful artwork.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 18, 2012)

Enjoying it so far, however it hasn't sucked me in the same way Shaman King sucked me in from the beginning. Also this being a monthly series will make it irritating to read... Battle Shonen weren't made for monthly releases. Hopefully if it gets a lot more popular it might get moved the Weekly Jump sometime in the future.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 18, 2012)

The first volume is already on it's second printing and it's been out less than a month so that's a very good sign. I hope it gets moved to weekly too, monthly manga are bitch to keep up with.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 18, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> The first volume is already on it's second printing and it's been out less than a month so that's a very good sign. I hope it gets moved to weekly too, monthly manga are bitch to keep up with.



Ah really? That's awesome. But yeah, I don't mind monthly series at all, but battle shonens are the one kind of series that just can't be done well in monthly magazines imo.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 18, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> The first volume is already on it's second printing and it's been out less than a month so that's a very good sign. I hope it gets moved to weekly too, monthly manga are bitch to keep up with.


I don't think he's going to go back to weekly since IIRC that was the reason the original Shaman King didn't get a proper ending due to him getting burnt out.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 18, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I don't think he's going to go back to weekly since IIRC that was the reason the original Shaman King didn't get a proper ending due to him getting burnt out.



I thought the reason it didn't get a proper ending was because it got cancelled? I'm also not sure if I believe that because he started up a new weekly series in Jump shortly after Shaman King that got cancelled pretty soon as well.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 18, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Enjoying it so far, however it hasn't sucked me in the same way Shaman King sucked me in from the beginning. Also this being a monthly series will make it irritating to read... *Battle Shonen weren't made for monthly releases.* Hopefully if it gets a lot more popular it might get moved the Weekly Jump sometime in the future.



Full Metal Alchemist.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 18, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Full Metal Alchemist.



It's a great series, but it still would have been easier to read if it was done weekly.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 18, 2012)

That's exactly my point; Full Metal Alchemist was monthly, and is one of the most highly acclaimed manga in this entire section. Also, I don't think so: I personally believe the manga worked better as monthly. The writer clearly put a lot of thought into the intricacies of the plot, and I don't think she would have a good quality a story or as excellently executed one had she done it weekly. She wouldn't have enough time to fully flesh or plan things out, or properly pace it.

That's actually one of my gripes about Silver Spoon (her new, weekly manga).


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 18, 2012)

Shouldn't this thread be called Shaman King Flowers?


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 18, 2012)

> Full Metal Alchemist.



Not exactly a battle manga. There is fights but they aren't made to be the spectacles like most battle manga.



> The writer clearly put a lot of thought into the intricacies of the plot,



Which isn't what SK is about.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 19, 2012)

Just wondering am I the only one who doesn't  want to see Yoh/Ren/Chocolove/Lyserg participate in the Flower of Maze tournament?

Because honestly they would literally steamroll through pretty much any opponent with the Elemental spirits like Hao did in the Shaman Fight.

Also because this is Hana's and his generations story not Yoh's I really don't want this too end up like Gundam Seed Destiny.

When Kira showed up he pretty much just stole the role of MC from Shinn and I don't want to see that happen in Flowers now I don't mind if they make cameos in the story.

But I just hope they don't completely take over when they show up. 



Nensense said:


> I thought the reason it didn't get a proper ending was because it got cancelled? I'm also not sure if I believe that because he started up a new weekly series in Jump shortly after Shaman King that got cancelled pretty soon as well.


I can't remember if it got cancelled or it went on hiatus but I know that the reason was because a weekly schedule had burnt him out.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Dec 24, 2012)

Finally read chapter 8. What's Hana gonna do now without Amidamaru? I really wish the author had stuck to the very first chapter he wrote before retconning the rest. The art was prettier.


----------



## Iruel (Dec 25, 2012)

Im really intrigued by whatever the real plot is about; with the whole Alien thing and what its really about.. nice throwback to Rutherford...


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 1, 2013)

A whole mess of stuff has just been released.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 1, 2013)

An interesting chapter indeed. Those humans must have really had some impressive weapons if they can give Yoh and Anna such a hard time. I wonder what they wanted with Hana.


----------



## Xnr (Jan 2, 2013)

OMG, Yoh with the Spirit of Earth  .


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 11, 2013)

Official English name spellings and birthdays: 

Hana Asakura: August 15th, 2000
Alumi Numbirch: April 11th, 2000
Yohane Asakura: February 22nd, 2001
Luca Asakura: September 9th, 1997


----------



## Shade (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm rereading Shaman King and honestly, Flowers doesn't hold a candle to it. The vibrancy of the art, the great pacing, originality, every new character being an interesting one and decent comedy is not what I'm getting from Flowers. To be fair, Flowers just started but reread volume 1 of the original and the drop in quality is definitely there.


----------



## Rasendori (Jan 24, 2013)

Shade said:


> I'm rereading Shaman King and honestly, Flowers doesn't hold a candle to it. The vibrancy of the art, the great pacing, originality, every new character being an interesting one and decent comedy is not what I'm getting from Flowers. To be fair, Flowers just started but reread volume 1 of the original and the drop in quality is definitely there.



You can't compare Flowers to this, it's such a new manga. Not to mention it not being weekly which is much harder to write, and even so is amazing right now. 

Anyway I'm liking the new developments, I wish more happened though. It was definitely a setup chapter.


----------



## Ukoku (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 3, 2013)

something different from the original series, interesting.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 3, 2013)

So Hana has a shit ton of demons inside of him...? Reminds me a lot of Senya from Sengoku Youko. Interesting chapter though but I still kind of felt meh about it. This series is good so far but nothing compared to the original.


----------



## Xnr (Feb 3, 2013)

Shade said:


> I'm rereading Shaman King and honestly, Flowers doesn't hold a candle to it. The vibrancy of the art, the great pacing, originality, every new character being an interesting one and decent comedy is not what I'm getting from Flowers. To be fair, Flowers just started but reread volume 1 of the original and the drop in quality is definitely there.



But Flowers is a sequel, so the comparison is a bit flawed, I think. Wait until Hao reveals what he's done to Hana


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 3, 2013)

> I'm rereading Shaman King and honestly, Flowers doesn't hold a candle to it. The vibrancy of the art, the great pacing, originality, every new character being an interesting one and decent comedy is not what I'm getting from Flowers. To be fair, Flowers just started but reread volume 1 of the original and the drop in quality is definitely there.



The comedy isn't there as much but the art is a ton better, especially as you are mentioning the first volume.

The story for the for the first volume wasn't all that great either. I remember it had a few small, somewhat pointless stories, before getting to the main plot.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 3, 2013)

This chapter! 

I'm glad that Hana's powers reflect Anna's, we never really got to see what she could do.


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 3, 2013)

Mother Fuckin Hao. I honestly can't wait to see Ryu come through one of these chapters and go all out.

Hana's powers are also pretty sweet.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh yeah, new chapter, everyone! 

Whoa, so there was a purpose in that flashback of Hana's. He was killed when he was just a baby? And he got to see his uncle Hao, it seems. So that's why he has his mother's power, kind of. Good thing Alumi was there to snap him out of it. I had a feeling she'd come back to save him from whatever trouble he's gotten into.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 16, 2013)

Ruby Moon said:


> Oh yeah, new chapter, everyone!
> 
> Whoa, so there was a purpose in that flashback of Hana's. He was killed when he was just a baby? And he got to see his uncle Hao, it seems. So that's why he has his mother's power, kind of. Good thing Alumi was there to snap him out of it. I had a feeling she'd come back to save him from whatever trouble he's gotten into.



Well, that wouldn't have been necessarily it, since he could have just inherited her abilities (or are only women able to do that? Forgot if it was ever stated...).

And Hiroyuki really wants to tell me both his parents couldn't protect him? Those monsters? It's not even funny. And they were even dumber to carry him in the Middle East. But I guess I can only really judge it after knowing the whole story.


----------



## santanico (Mar 24, 2013)

just started reading this, even though I never finished Shaman king lol. Their kid is pretty funny and I really like Tamao's character! And now we finally see Hao


----------



## Blunt (Mar 25, 2013)

starr said:


> just started reading this, even though I never finished Shaman king lol. Their kid is pretty funny and I really like Tamao's character! And now we finally see Hao



If you like this Tamao, you will like Anna.


----------



## santanico (Mar 25, 2013)

No                          .


----------



## rajin (Apr 11, 2013)

*Shaman King - Flowers 12 Raw *
*Lol, rly? *


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 12, 2013)

So Flowers and Resurrection are the same manga or different ones? Also, I heard that it was hinted that theirs someone more powerful than Hao in this, any truth to this?


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 12, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> So Flowers and Resurrection are the same manga or different ones? Also, I heard that it was hinted that theirs someone more powerful than Hao in this, any truth to this?



There is only one SK manga right now, Flowers. There was a one shot of sorts, not sure if that was called Resurrection or if it was titled Flowers as well.


The series is still just starting so we haven't seen anything more powerful than Hao. It seems they are going beyond the spirits on Earth this time though so the possibility is there.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 15, 2013)

Chapter 11 is out to get beat up by everyone. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Great chapter so there is another God and it's not just Hao also holy shit talk about Plot protection the Oni that comes after the giant one is apparently strong enough to defeat the "Other god".

I didn't think Hana was going to get something thats even stronger then one of Elemental spirits or at least it should be given it's hype.

Though at least he can't access it on his own so it prevents him from being unbeatable unless near death.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 15, 2013)

It's about damn time.

Anna pek

Lyserg


----------



## santanico (Apr 15, 2013)

yay                             !


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 16, 2013)

This manga just can't go wrong.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 16, 2013)

So Hana's spirit is something that could be said to be the devil?

I wonder how everyone else will keep up.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 16, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> So Hana's spirit is something that could be said to be the devil?
> 
> I wonder how everyone else will keep up.


Hana can't access it on his own though they only come out when he's near death so he should still be able to have credible rival's.

At least until near EOS when he's able to control it at that point no one will be on his level as he will be stronger then Hao and the other god at that point.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 17, 2013)

Its not that I think he has control over it now, its that his potential is way above everyone else around him. People with normal spirits will have a hard time being on his level even before he surpasses the level of gods. They'll need at least elemental spirits to help him along.

There may also be more than one antagonist god at this point. Which means the series may still be going once he has surpassed one god.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes, new chapter out! 

I agree with Hao - what the hell were Yoh and Anna thinking bringing a baby Hana with them to the Middle East? Ah well, they're alive, so all's well that ended well...with Anna having most likely kicking God in the crotch after. 

Alumi is so much fun. And hell yeah, kick Hana's ass and teach him just how hard it was to train under the Annas and have to learn the ways of her Tribe at the same time. Interesting, so she's staying with Redseb and Salem? 

I'm surprised Ruka got off so easy. I thought Alumi would go all Anna II on her, but then I think she was saving it all for Hana. Not that he didn't deserve a whupping.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 27, 2013)

Ch.80


----------



## rajin (Jun 10, 2013)

4 double images joined
*Shaman King - Flowers 14 Raw *
*mobile *


----------



## wowfel (Jun 12, 2013)

Hana is such a badass damn I never expected shaman king flowers to be this epic!


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 13, 2013)

So the Flower of Maze is pretty much all but confirmed too be a tournament at this point and team Hao thats interesting I wonder who else is on that team.

Now when we are we going to see Men it's been long enough already.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jun 27, 2013)

Come on Gakko, smack Hana out of his Oni-induced rage already. 

Hao must be having quite a laugh up there, having Gakko work for Hana. Maybe he and Alumi can become chums later.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 28, 2013)

Finally caught up! Some great chapters all right!

First thing: Yoh and Anna are such idiots to take their kid on a mission -.-" And how the hell did they lose against a helicopter?!?! Come on.

Secondly: Lol at the Hanagumi stripping Yohane  That boy will have all sorts of fun when he grows up a bit xD

Thirdly: Please refresh my memory, with what did Ana threaten Hao? Was what happened supposed to be a secret (and I almost forgot what happened at the end anyway xD). Good thing he was generous enough to revive all three.

And now we at least know where this is going. God vs. God. And the Oni should help in beating the other God. Nice. But since when are Oni stronger than God?


----------



## Blunt (Aug 7, 2013)

We're gonna see Team Gandhara again! 

Maybe we'll see Sati fight this time. pek

Also, dat Men


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 7, 2013)

Blunt said:


> We're gonna see Team Gandhara again!
> 
> Maybe we'll see Sati fight this time. pek
> 
> Also, dat Men



Why are you saying that? Because they'll support the God they brought to power some thousand years ago?

Well, now we know at least it's about Earth's Gods, not some from outer space 
And damn, I just hate the Annas with a fiery passion


----------



## Blunt (Aug 7, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Why are you saying that? Because they'll support the God they brought to power some thousand years ago?


Yeah. Kinda follows that the ones to represent his team in the SA would be the ones to do so in the FOA - at least the younger ones. Especially since they're all strong as fuck.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 7, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Yeah. Kinda follows that the ones to represent his team in the SA would be the ones to do so in the FOA - at least the younger ones. Especially since they're all strong as fuck.



Only wanted to make sure that's why, because I had to look it up xD
Will probably have to do that more often when it comes to old characters, since I forgot most of them. 

And that kid that appeared at the end, is he supposed to be Tao Ren's kid?


----------



## Blunt (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah, that's definitely Men. 

I can't wait to see his Shamash/Bason combo oversouls pek


----------



## SionBarsod (Aug 7, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Finally caught up! Some great chapters all right!
> 
> 
> Thirdly: Please refresh my memory, with what did Ana threaten Hao? Was what happened supposed to be a secret (and I almost forgot what happened at the end anyway xD). Good thing he was generous enough to revive all three.



She possibly threaten to tell everyone that Hao was basically treated like a kid and scolded by his mother in the final chapter of the original Shaman King series. Considering how shaman are in the series, there's a chance that they'd believe her.


----------



## wowfel (Aug 9, 2013)

yay new plot development!


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 10, 2013)

Yes, finally, we get to see Men!!  

So the F.O.M is at long last revealed. Who would have thought that Hana and Alumi met once before? Who attacked her village and Hana? So yes, Hana, you have your wish, your "boring" life is about to get a lot more exciting. Let's see if you feel that way once you realize it's not at all fun and exciting but more about pain and suffering even...

That one symbol with the pyramid and the eye...obviously that team from Egypt from the last Shaman fight has something to do with Alumi's attacked village. Makes me wonder just what kind of life Alumi went through to be the way she is now.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 10, 2013)

Ruby Moon said:


> Yes, finally, we get to see Men!!
> 
> So the F.O.M is at long last revealed. Who would have thought that Hana and Alumi met once before? Who attacked her village and Hana? So yes, Hana, you have your wish, your "boring" life is about to get a lot more exciting. Let's see if you feel that way once you realize it's not at all fun and exciting but more about pain and suffering even...
> 
> That one symbol *with the pyramid and the eye...obviously that team from Egypt from the last Shaman fight has something to do with Alumi's attacked village.* Makes me wonder just what kind of life Alumi went through to be the way she is now.


I don't think so. YVS is that pyramid shaped spirit who's with the guy who stole Amidamaru. It's more than likely that he's the one in the flashback. Team Niles from last season would never attack people related to Anna. They know to be afraid of her. Besides, Nakht Pitrah (the pyramid guy from Team Niles) was very tall and heavy set, and actually had a body. The one at the end of this chapter only had scrawny arms and legs and no body besides the Pyramid, just like YVS.

Speaking of Anna, does anyone else think her "true form" that Hao was talking about during their fight is something like Hana's Oni transformation? We know she could summon Oni's when she was young, like Hana, because of her Reishi and it's been heavily implied several times that she never actually lost the skill.

And another thought I had was that, unfortunately, we probably won't see Sati or any of the rest of Gandhara fight. If their God holds onto even a smidgeon of the dogma he had when he was alive, he wouldn't have been one of the G8 who opposed Hao's Kingship. The Gandhara members are intensely pacifistic so I doubt he would have knowingly helped start a war over the throne.


----------



## rajin (Sep 10, 2013)

*all double pages joined. 

Shaman King - Flowers 17 Raw *
*here *


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 10, 2013)

Well Tao Men has developed a most unfortunate hairstyle


----------



## God Movement (Sep 10, 2013)

This series just seems so forced nowadays


----------



## Ruby Moon (Sep 13, 2013)

Grah, I don't like the way Men looks. I prefer the twisted world version. 

But at least his personality is the same. I was so happy to see his slasher smile - he's definitely Ren's son.


----------



## wowfel (Oct 4, 2013)

I miss the old shaman king art style


----------



## Zuhaitz (Oct 11, 2013)

blunt said:


> Yeah. Kinda follows that the ones to represent his team in the SA would be the ones to do so in the FOA - at least the younger ones. Especially since they're all strong as fuck.



Lady Sati was Ohayjo, wasn't her?

I doubt the actual shamans will take part in this battle. Maybe 2 or 3 of them, but most of them were followers of Lady Sati, not of Budah himself.

On the other hand It's more than probable that whoever are in Budah's team will have the spirits Gandharas had. The same way It's probable that the team Jesus will have angels and fallen angels as their spirits. Or as Hao's team seem to have many Oni users.

Btw, It was mention that if Hana keep summoning even more powerful Onis, he'll end up summoning something not even Hao could control. Thinking about it, could It be Enma?

In the original manga, aside from the SoN there were other Kami level beings that were even more powerful that the SoN. Their existence wasn't fully explained. Shamash is an example.

Shamash is an sipirit with a high reryoku, more powerful than the SoN, and clearly It's the spirit of single human being. How could he be that powerful?

I have a theory. I think that the Shamash kind of spirits were powerful Shamans that almost win the SK tournament, but lose against one of the Gods. They have powers that almost rivals that of the SK, they are the closet thing there is to a SK that isn't a SK.

Even guys like Pascal Avaf, who probably made it to the final in Muu country, but that lose Hao before even fighting the one that became the SK, became a Serei class spirit with 1/3 of the reryoku of an SoN. Avaf had 110,000 reryoku points and the SoF 330,000. And he had a lot of power within the GS. So the ones that only lose to the SK himself might have become Kami class spirits with more power than the SoN...

In that category will fit the likes of the 4 kings of hell that were able to subdue and guard the SoN. Enma, Izanami, Mephisto and Anubis were or the team companions of the SK or their main enemies, that once the SK became the SK, have no choice but to accept their lose. Then they became Kami class spirits that rule over a huge portion of the GS.

If that's true, maybe some of the gods expect for their team leaders to be able to control or be friends with their past enemies that are Kami class spirits, so they have advantage over the rest of the teams. That way they'll have a power that is closer thing there is to being a SK, while not being one.

It would be interesting to see what those spirits can do, and maybe to get some flashbacks from previous SF. It would also grant us the possibility to see some decent fight among top tiers using top tier spirits. The closer thing we got in the original manga was the 5 warriors vs Hao. The rest were all fights among mid and low high tiers. We didn't see anything like a Jeanne vs Sati, and only little fragments of the Anna vs Hao.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 11, 2013)

> Lady Sati was Ohayjo, wasn't her?


I have no idea what this means.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Oct 12, 2013)

Ok, I didn't notice.

Then maybe Sati might be the leader of the Budah team. But in my opinion she is too pacifist.
In any case the spirits they used will appear again.

And there's something that I've been thinking. The Budahs of the Ganadarah team were all Kami class spirits with a reryoku over 400,000. On the other hand the arhangels of the X-laws were all serie class and only the fallen angels were above 20,000 reryoku points. So as I guess that the arhangels will be the spirits of the team Jesus, and as they probably have to be equivalent to the budahs, maybe the X-law team were unable to use their power and aybe we only saw 1/10 of their real power.

That way Michael with 20,000 reryoku and Lucifer with 250,000 reryoku would actually be almost equal, with 200,000 and 250,000 points of reryoku respectively. 
That way they'll still weaker than the Budahs, but not more than 10 times weaker.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm curious about all powesr that "god" Hao and the others kami have


----------



## Sands (Oct 22, 2013)

So I read a few chapters of this (only recently discovered it!) but it's seeming like a rehash of the original. Does it pick up? And how does it compare to Shaman King?

(Also, does Anna get to appear? I love that bitch)


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 22, 2013)

Sands said:


> So I read a few chapters of this (only recently discovered it!) but it's seeming like a rehash of the original. Does it pick up? And how does it compare to Shaman King?
> 
> (Also, does Anna get to appear? I love that bitch)



The younger version does appear, yeah 
But I don't understand what you mean with rehash...I think it's quite different from the original...


----------



## wowfel (Oct 22, 2013)

Shaman king flowers is one of the best monthly manga's ever hana is the total opposite of yoh, it has similar elements but it is nothing like a rehash of the original.


----------



## Sands (Oct 22, 2013)

To be fair, I've only read the first couple of chapters. And the set up of shaman kid out on the hill, beating up thugs with a samurai spirit and then the Ren-looking rival appears...well it's very very reminiscent of the beginning of shaman king. That's why I had to ask. 

Very glad it's not just a rehash, might read more into it now.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 22, 2013)

The very beginning is certainly reminiscent of Shaman King. But the main plot is not going to be at all the same - the only similarities will be (1) the basic premise of the universe it's set in that people use spirits to fight and (2) there's some kind of tournament going on. But unlike the Shaman Fight, the Flower of Maze isn't a formal, proctored battle.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 31, 2013)

It's out.

Ch.97

Man this chapter really reminded of how awesome young Yoh was.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 31, 2013)

Badass Yoh being badass. 

I wanna see him fight Anna at his age. She'd probably annihilate his spirit though. 

But only a 24 page chapter and no chapter next month. Not cool.


----------



## wowfel (Oct 31, 2013)

> Man this chapter really reminded of how awesome young Yoh was


You took the words right out of my mouth  plus the color page's were awesome, having toriko and this in the same day is just epic!


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 31, 2013)

Really liking this manga. Art is great and the story of past gods is interesting.

Hao seems a bit different to me. His interaction with Yoh was interesting. Seems kinda lonely to make a clone of Yoh though.

I never really understand Furyoku Nullification. Need to reread some things.

I noticed how this sequel has managed to still keep shounen cliche's consistent despite following a previous story also following the cliche's. Hana is powerful destined for greatness, with a power related to darkness and an estranged powerful father. I'm guessing Ryu will end up being his perverted and eccentric elder teacher. Plus he has the crazy girlfriend who excels in 'support' type powers. And now with the introduction of Men, he has a 'dark' rival from a 'rival' clan who is also an inheritor of great power.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Nov 1, 2013)

This chapter reminded me how badass Yoh was. It makes me wanna see how current Yoh stacks up against the other shamans. The way Hao interacted with the clone seemed like he brought 14 year old Yoh from the past or something.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Nov 1, 2013)

Yoh just showed to his son how to be badass, also the talk of Hao and Yoh is pretty awesome,Hao seems to have change a lot.... Still badass and broken tough.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 1, 2013)

Akabara Strauss said:


> It makes me wanna see how current Yoh stacks up against the other shamans. The way Hao interacted with the clone seemed like he brought 14 year old Yoh from the past or something.


Yoh has spirit of earth he would steamroll practically anyone who got in his way we saw how Hao absolutely dominated everyone with the Spirit of fire at the shaman fight.

The GS was stated to have an archive so he just took a version of Yoh from when he was 14 and made a clone of him.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 1, 2013)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Yoh has spirit of earth he would steamroll practically anyone who got in his way we saw how Hao absolutely dominated everyone with the Spirit of fire at the shaman fight.
> 
> The GS was stated to have an archive so he just took a version of Yoh from when he was 14 and made a clone of him.


I think he meant how he stacks up against the other Elemental Warriors and stronger shamans. Whether he's still weaker than Lyserg, Chocolove, Jeanne, Sati, Anna, etc.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Nov 1, 2013)

blunt said:


> I think he meant how he stacks up against the other Elemental Warriors and stronger shamans. Whether he's still weaker than Lyserg, Chocolove, Jeanne, Sati, Anna, etc.



Also for the flower of maze I guess that the past Shaman Kings will provide their team leaders with insanely powerful spirits. And the said leaders will probably pass through a similar trial as the one Hana is about to pass. So in the end there will be a bunch of people stronger than Yoh.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 1, 2013)

*Stronger than 14 year old Yoh

I highly doubt there's gonna be a load of people stronger than adult Yoh with the Spirit of Earth.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Nov 1, 2013)

Yoh ended up the original manga with less than 200,000 furyoku points. And Spirit of Earth, like the other spirits on nature, are a kami class spirit with 300,000 reyroku points. At least that I remember.

That's something impressive, but even the Ghandara team had guys with over 200,000 furyoku points and kami spirits with over 350,000 reyroku points.

The Gandhara team for example, didn't go really all out against team The Ren. They only went all out against the 4 demon gods, which were able to hold and keep the spirits on nature in their realm for hundreds of years.

Even for the end of the manga the 5 elemental warriors were probably only on par with the weakest members of the Gandhara team, and still below Sati, Jeanne, Anna, and some Gandaharas.

The real advantage of the spirits of nature was that they represent a big part of the great spirit, and so their owners are shamans that have an small portion of the shaman king's powers. As they are the owner of an small portion of the great spirit.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Nov 1, 2013)

The manga already started with a lot of people looking very powerfull not talking about the others shaman kings,probably there will be a LOT of people that can do a great battle or even beat 14 year yoh in power


----------



## Blunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Zuhaitz said:


> Yoh ended up the original manga with less than 200,000 furyoku points. And Spirit of Earth, like the other spirits on nature, are a kami class spirit with 300,000 reyroku points. At least that I remember.
> 
> That's something impressive, but even the Ghandara team had guys with over 200,000 furyoku points and kami spirits with over 350,000 reyroku points.
> 
> ...


If this was in response to me, I'm aware of all of this. That's why I said _adult_ Yoh with the SOE. He'd only had the SOE for a very short amount of time when we saw him use it, his mastery over it was likely very low compared to what it is now. Not to mention, he was only 14 at the time and a pretty average 14 year old (lifestyle-wise) compared to most other powerful shamans. Additionally, we know that he's died - flat out died, not just come close to it - at least twice since then which should have given his furyoku huge boosts. Plus, he's almost certainly gotten all around much stronger as characters in time-skips are wont to do. 

I'd put current Yoh at least on the level of any other Kami-class Shamans we've seen/are going to see, if not above seeing as how his spirit is second only to the Great Spirit itself.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Nov 11, 2013)

Current Yoh with SOE should at least be a kami class shaman, and at least be on par with Patch Hao. I've forgotten about death boosting furyoku levels, how much boost do you get again per death? 

Then again it's never really furyoku levels as said by Yoh after his training in hell, since if it's just that, he could have acquired enough to at least match Hao.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 11, 2013)

IIRC, Ren's increased by about 5 times after Jeanne brought him back to life.


----------



## wowfel (Nov 12, 2013)

The raws are out! I DEMAND SCANILATIONS!!


----------



## Zuhaitz (Nov 12, 2013)

The increase goes from barely x2 to even x10, depending on how much the shaman learns and experiences in the GS. I doubt Yoh could get that more powerful, as he was already mature enough and he had already travelled throw the GS many times.

But I could see him being barely Kami class by now.


----------



## wowfel (Nov 12, 2013)

Wait wasn't a shaman king zero chapter suppose to come out, are the scanilators behind on translated chapters?


----------



## wowfel (Nov 12, 2013)

But in the latest chapter, he said he would work on a zero chapter instead of a flowers chapter.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 12, 2013)

wowfel said:


> But in the latest chapter, he said he would work on a zero chapter instead of a flowers chapter.


The translations are a month behind (unless they've caught up). So unless they step their game up and translate next months chapter as soon as it comes out, well have a break next month rather than this month.


----------



## wowfel (Nov 12, 2013)

I completed shaman king zero like a week ago, and wow it is a masterpiece just amazing writing by takei especially chapter 1 and 2 felt a little nostalgic too.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh, so Hana died, but why is Hao allowed to revive him? Didn't they say it's against the rules to revive/replace the captains chosen directly by the God?
And also, that fight. I thought Hana was supposed to be stronger than Yoh was at his age. But I guess it was supposed to be stronger than how he was at the beginning, and that version of him was probably a more experienced one.

And it's quite difficult to believe Hana will surpass Tao Men, when that guy is so hax at only 7 years of age


----------



## Blunt (Nov 17, 2013)

Well Men grew up with Ren who would've worked him to the bone in training. Even with Tamao being Anna-like, Hana largely avoided training and relied almost entirely on his natural born talent. Not to mention Men has two spirits, one of which is Kami-class.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 17, 2013)

blunt said:


> Well Men grew up with Ren who would've worked him to the bone in training. Even with Tamao being Anna-like, Hana largely avoided training and relied almost entirely on his natural born talent. Not to mention Men has two spirits, one of which is Kami-class.



Well, yeah, of course. And let's not forget Hana is still the main character (although that didn't stop Hao from becoming God in the original series ). And Hana's pretty hax too because of his Onis, so he'll be sure to surpass everyone, like Young-Yoh said.


----------



## wowfel (Nov 18, 2013)

What is hana going to do now that he does not have amidamaru, will he use the oni's as a replacement.


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow, so there is actually chapter 19 this month


----------



## Sablés (Dec 10, 2013)

I thought the chapter was out, smh


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 10, 2013)

The RAW is. Rajin linked to it.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 31, 2013)

Shaman King Zero chapter 6 is out 
just as much range and destructive capacity


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 1, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Come to my room, I'll show you some love" ?!?!?!?! Poor "Princess Hao" 
And damn, what's with that other kid? Human-Oni hybrid? Whut?!

Oh, and the words that Oni spoke to Hao are quite ironic. He wanted to transcend so he wouldn't have such feelings anymore, but he still wants to kill everybody...?!


----------



## wowfel (Jan 1, 2014)

I can't wait to see more of hao's past, lets just hope we see patch hao fight Yoh's ancestor.


----------



## rajin (Jan 10, 2014)

*Shaman King - Flowers 20 Raw: 4 Double pages joined.*

*Ch.256*


----------



## wowfel (Jan 11, 2014)

so we are two chapters behind in SK Flowers hope we get a double release but I doubt that


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 11, 2014)

wowfel said:


> so we are two chapters behind in SK Flowers hope we get a double release but I doubt that



Mankin Trad fucking suck. They are always behind on Shaman King Flowers, and they release like one chapter of Jumbor a year.


----------



## wowfel (Jan 11, 2014)

Nah I think Mankin does a pretty good job with the quality just look at the resolution of the SKZ6, but they just take their sweet ass time with the releases lol.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 11, 2014)

wowfel said:


> Nah I think Mankin does a pretty good job with the quality just look at the resolution of the SKZ6, but they just take their sweet ass time with the releases lol.



The quality is fucking great, I just wish they'd do Jumbor faster. 
I'm not that good with reading raws so it's nice to read series in my native language as well.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 20, 2014)

Now I'm confused. I thought Zero only handled the past, why will it also show stuff from SK: Flowers, now?
Funny how Hao got his name, though.


----------



## wowfel (Jan 21, 2014)

HAHA I swear i just dreamt about shaman king flowers chapter comming out today in my dream, super excited!!!!!


----------



## Sablés (Jan 21, 2014)

......

ugh


----------



## Blunt (Jan 21, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Now I'm confused. I thought Zero only handled the past, why will it also show stuff from SK: Flowers, now?
> Funny how Hao got his name, though.


Yeah, I'm confused as fuck right now.


----------



## wowfel (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow that was an awesome chapter, I like how take uses themes and dat oni!!


----------



## Blunt (Jan 21, 2014)

He is Haomosexual.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 21, 2014)

Fuck. That was a good one.


----------



## Sasori-Puppet#23 (Jan 21, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Now I'm confused. I thought Zero only handled the past, why will it also show stuff from SK: Flowers, now?
> Funny how Hao got his name, though.



Maybe they'll show Hao's Patch incarnation and his interactions with YVS during the last Shaman FIght


----------



## wowfel (Jan 21, 2014)

Lol was he gonna rape him??


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 26, 2014)

And Jae Hyung is awesome


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 26, 2014)

Heh, so it's time for our little Hana to learn something about himself, huh?

And anyone an idea who Miwa and Kodachi are? Some old assistans of his?


----------



## Thor (Jan 27, 2014)

Seems the Japanese are still in denial about WW2. Defending the homeland?? lol


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 28, 2014)

Thor said:


> Seems the Japanese are *still in denial about WW2*. Defending the homeland?? lol



You may be right, but what does this have to do with anything? If he's showing a dead Japanes soldier, what the hell do you think he'd do? Greet the Americans?

Of course, Takei could have chosen another era, but hey, it's his manga.


----------



## wowfel (Jan 28, 2014)

If hana is in the G.S can't he just use his oversoul? hopefully this arc won't last long.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 28, 2014)

wowfel said:


> If hana is in the G.S can't he just use his oversoul? hopefully this arc won't last long.



I...dunno. Couldn't they all use their OS during their "last fight" against Hao, when they were in the G.S.?


----------



## Pliskin (Jan 28, 2014)

I dunno, as a German this made me literally laugh out lout irl. 

I imagined a Luftwaffe pilot defending against the Brits or the like. Hilarious stuff right there, has almost Hellsing/Drifter level of potential awesomness.


----------



## Thor (Jan 28, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> You may be right, but what does this have to do with anything? If he's showing a dead Japanes soldier, what the hell do you think he'd do? Greet the Americans?
> 
> Of course, Takei could have chosen another era, but hey, it's his manga.



Just the fact he tried to depict the Japanese soldiers as heroes. Lmaoo


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 28, 2014)

Thor said:


> Just the fact he tried to depict the Japanese soldiers as heroes. Lmaoo



So every author writing about rape supports it, or what? Of course, I don't know much about Takei and he may be a nationalist or whatever, but I wouldn't have thought _he_ thinks that way, just that particular character.


----------



## Thor (Jan 28, 2014)

Stupid analogy. Where in my post did I say every writer who writes about rape supports it??


----------



## Thor (Jan 28, 2014)

Creating a Japanese soldier stating that he was defending his homeland is like creating a Gestapo character stating that his actions are defending his homeland.


----------



## wowfel (Jan 28, 2014)

There is nothing wrong with creating a character like that, US war films do this shit all the time.


----------



## Sasori-Puppet#23 (Jan 29, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> I...dunno. Couldn't they all use their OS during their "last fight" against Hao, when they were in the G.S.?



Yeah, it's possible as long as you have enough willpower. He and Yoh even used the same spirit during their fight


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 29, 2014)

Thor said:


> Creating a Japanese soldier stating that he was defending his homeland is like creating a Gestapo character stating that his actions are defending his homeland.





wowfel said:


> There is nothing wrong with creating a character like that, US war films do this shit all the time.



Yeah, but they're killed afterwards 
I get your point Thor, but this doesn't mean you can't use something like this in fiction without endorsing it. It's history and it's accurate. It doesn't mean the author himself thinks like that.


----------



## Sasori-Puppet#23 (Feb 10, 2014)

Shaman King - Flowers 20

Link removed


----------



## wowfel (Mar 7, 2014)

> Only stumbled over this chapter now.


No wonder there was no discussion over the chapter 



> 19 pages.
> 
> He's gotta learn to stop writing weekly release length chapters with weekly release level cliffhangers. This shit is monthly. That doesn't work.


Yeah the last two chapter weren't very satisfying, since it's a monthly release and all but hopefully next chapter will be good.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 7, 2014)

wowfel said:


> No wonder there was no discussion over the chapter
> 
> 
> Yeah the last two chapter weren't very satisfying, since it's a monthly release and all but hopefully next chapter will be good.



Probably, I'm always trying to discuss a chapter when it's coming out, but alas, this thread isn't that active.

And you guys are right, for a monthly manga, it's got a rather meek number of pages per chapter :/


----------



## wowfel (Mar 7, 2014)

Well the zero chapter were pretty long, the only problem is that this arc is pretty strong although I hope it has an awesome conclusion.


----------



## wowfel (Mar 10, 2014)

52 pages yay!!! we got what we want guys


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 10, 2014)

Now to wait for the translation


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 28, 2014)

Chapter 21 is out too, btw!

Yeah, seems like not everyone's on the same team, but that was to be expected.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 28, 2014)

Redseb and Seyram being fucks again

S.M.D.H.

Anna better kick their asses.


----------



## wowfel (Mar 28, 2014)

I think they might be mind controlled or brainwashed.


----------



## rajin (Apr 10, 2014)

*Shaman King - Flowers 23 Raw : 1 colour and 2 double pages joined.*

*paralyzed*


----------



## Sasori-Puppet#23 (Apr 11, 2014)

If anyone is interested in the summaries for the untranslated chapters, I found them on this site .
I hope this chapter and the one before are translated soon, they sound awesome


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks! Will wait for the scan, since I'm that lazy


----------



## Sablés (Apr 17, 2014)

What the fuck did that bitch do to Jeanne?


----------



## alekos23 (Apr 17, 2014)

killing off characters off screen is a bad way to hype up people


----------



## Blunt (Apr 17, 2014)

what are you guys talking about?


----------



## alekos23 (Apr 17, 2014)

chapter is out,check :‹


----------



## Blunt (Apr 17, 2014)

THIS FUCKING CUNT

And fuck Redseb and Seyram.

Tamao just needs to kill everyone.


----------



## wowfel (Apr 18, 2014)

I am confused how does she have Iron Maiden Jean as her spirit, don't spirits have a choice on who their shaman is?


----------



## Blunt (Apr 18, 2014)

a shaman can enslave a spirit if they're strong enough

Anna with Zenki and Gouki is one example


----------



## wowfel (Apr 18, 2014)

The spirit with the pyramid head is he a previous shaman king?


----------



## Blunt (Apr 18, 2014)

i thought he was but the dialogue between him and yosuke this chapter made me question that

edit: i just re-read the chapter

my earlier interpretation was wrong, he's definitely the previous shaman king


----------



## wowfel (Apr 18, 2014)

I hope Youske fights Hana cause we haven't really seen Hana in action for a long time.


----------



## Sasori-Puppet#23 (Apr 18, 2014)

Blunt said:


> a shaman can enslave a spirit if they're strong enough
> 
> Anna with Zenki and Gouki is one example



Black Maiden didn't seem so strong, though.
Men would've destroyed her if he had used his oversoul


----------



## Blunt (Apr 18, 2014)

Sasori-Puppet#23 said:


> Black Maiden didn't seem so strong, though.
> Men would've destroyed her if he had used his oversoul


seeing as how she works for YVS, she probably had some help in taming jeanne's spirit


----------



## Sablés (Apr 18, 2014)

I'd rather she gets some help dying in a few chapters


----------



## Blunt (Apr 19, 2014)

yes, that would be good

hopefully jeanne's body is in a suitable condition for revival, she deserves to kick around in the world of the living for a little while after being chained to that bitch

or at the very least, let Men wield her

that'd be kinda creepy, him using his own mother as a weapon, but it'd fit right in with his character and the character of the Tao family in general


----------



## alekos23 (Apr 19, 2014)

he might use his wish to ask Hao to revive her.or at least have it as a goal.


----------



## wowfel (Apr 20, 2014)

Can't Rens sister just revive her?


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 21, 2014)

The hell? How the heck could they kill Jeanne?! Her husband must be on a rampage right now 

And the fuck is up with this shitty contest? Why the hell aren't they offing their opponents and just get it fucking done with? That pipsqueak annoys me with her smug face. Dangit.

And things are getting more interesting in hell. Hana could also need a some perspective, his brat attitude is kind of annoying...


----------



## Blunt (Apr 21, 2014)

wowfel said:


> Can't Rens sister just revive her?


Not if they seriously mutilated or destroyed her body.


----------



## Sasori-Puppet#23 (May 4, 2014)

Chapter 23 has been translated
!Chapter.35.ENG
Good chapter, a shame it was so short. I hope the next one is full of action!


----------



## wowfel (May 4, 2014)

Great chapter as always, hopefully hana beats that shit out of kamagawa and gets death zero as his new oversoul till he gets amidamaru or even better uses them both!!!!


----------



## BlueDemon (May 5, 2014)

As if he'd want help to defeat his father, lol!
Nice chapter!



wowfel said:


> Great chapter as always, hopefully hana beats that shit out of kamagawa and gets death zero as his new oversoul till he gets amidamaru or even better uses them both!!!!



Yeah, if Tao Men can wield two God-level spirits, I bet Hana can wield two as well


----------



## Sablés (May 5, 2014)

Death Zero's growing on me. New spirit pls


----------



## Sasori-Puppet#23 (May 27, 2014)

Link removed
Chapter 24 is out!
Now I really want to find that Yahabe oneshot.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I want to know why YVS chose an ordinary boy as his partner


----------



## tari101190 (May 27, 2014)

I guess a non-shaman is easier to control and/or is less intimidating.


----------



## wowfel (May 27, 2014)

Btw guys there is a shaman king flowers ova in cgi about youske check it out on mankin-trad.net.


----------



## sadino (May 27, 2014)

Omg his power is capitalism, Hana's a goner.


----------



## tari101190 (May 27, 2014)

sadino said:


> Omg his power is capitalism, Hana's a goner.


So is his power capitalism because he 'invented modern capitalism' while he ruled as god over the last 500 years?

As god he would have influenced the world according to his will. And that will was to create a world ruled by capitalism.

So will Hao slowly change that if he remains in power?


----------



## Xeogran (May 27, 2014)

Wtf with that trailer


----------



## BlueDemon (May 27, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> So is his power capitalism because he 'invented modern capitalism' while he ruled as god over the last 500 years?
> 
> As god he would have influenced the world according to his will. And that will was to create a world ruled by capitalism.
> 
> So will Hao slowly change that if he remains in power?



That's an interesting question, would be interesting to see how the society changes with him remaining in power for the next 500 years.

And that Patch Caf? advert was funny xD

Wonder how Hana will overcome that guy...


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 4, 2014)

and , if anyone's interested.


*Spoiler*: __ 



That explains some stuff. Although, to want to kill yourself because you're good at nothing with 12-13....meh. 




And it looks like the magazine SK Flowers is published in is going to close in October, meaning SK will go to another magazine.



> As some of you may have read at Patch-Cafe, the Jump Kai magazine will have its final issue on October 10th. Yes, this does mean that Shaman King Flowers will be without a home.
> 
> But don't worry, the Shaman King Flowers manga is NOT ending with Jump Kai.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 20, 2014)

Chapter

Chapter 25 is out felt like it's been forever since a chapter came out.


----------



## Aduro (Jul 20, 2014)

YAY, so glad its back and moving in a different way from the SK storyline. I agree with Hao that Sakurai is a better GG than Amidamaru. Amida is one of my favourite spirits but he's just wrong for Hana, too strong and too subservient for either to grow. Sakurai is a really hardcore guy too, he'll make the ultimate battle spirit if his reikyou can get high enough, and a modern spirit will be a good asset against the Shaman King who allowed capitalism to grow.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 20, 2014)

this really needs to be weekly


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 20, 2014)

Blunt said:


> this really needs to be weekly



Takei probably couldn't handle a weekly series seeing how he's currently doing 3 different series at once right now.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 20, 2014)

3? Does Jumbor have a regular release schedule again?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 20, 2014)

Blunt said:


> 3? Does Jumbor have a regular release schedule again?



Jumbor still runs in Ultra Jump.
It doesn't get translated because Mankin Trad is lazy as fuck, but it still runs in Ultra Jump and has just as many absences as SKF.


----------



## wowfel (Jul 21, 2014)

I feel like a lot of the japanese readers don't understand the illuminate crap lol, hopefully they release SKF before jumbor.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm okay with monthly.

This chapter was just delayed by the translator guys I think.

Anyway I love the Crusader Patch Knight guys.

How they work is very interesting.

The Patch officials of the era remain with their King.

But there is a minor plot hole I think.

500 years ago Hao reincarnated as a Patch Official, but they all looked like the current era Patch guys.


----------



## Aduro (Jul 21, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> But there is a minor plot hole I think.
> 
> 50 years ago Hao reincarnated as a Patch Official, but they all looked like the current era Patch guys.



I don't think Hao came back as a Patch Official, just part of the tribe so he wouldn't have to stay on with the next King, he competed in the tournament after all and mainly just reincarneated as a Patch to steal SOF. They only take the religions of the Shaman King after they become King, they would have looked like normal Patches before and during the tournament itself when Hao was part of it.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 21, 2014)

Aduro said:


> I don't think Hao came back as a Patch Official, just part of the tribe so he wouldn't have to stay on with the next King, he competed in the tournament after all and mainly just reincarnated as a Patch to steal SOF. They only take the religions of the Shaman King after they become King, they would have looked like normal Patches before and during the tournament itself when Hao was part of it.


It was around Chapter 85. Hao was a Patch, but doesn't say he entered the Shaman Fight. 

It sounds like he only joined the Patch Tribe to get his hands on the Spirit of Fire.

And was eventually defeated by Yohken I guess.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 5, 2014)

I can't believe this kid is still in hell.

I want to see his new double spirit oversoul (two spirits, 1 medium, 1 oversoul)) or multi-spirit oversoul (rwo spirits, 2 mediums, 1 oversoul) or whatever.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 11, 2014)

So apparently the manga is ending or an indefinite hiatus because the magazine it was in ended and Takei doesn't feel like finding a magazine too publish his series. 

This pisses me off honestly because I was enjoying this series so much and feels like the author is pulling a Togashi here I hope at some point it resumes where it left off as there was potential here..


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 11, 2014)

A chapter came out this week though, so is that the last for a while?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 11, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> A chapter came out this week though, so is that the last for a while?


Those are old chapters the last one for flowers is 29 which still hasn't even been come out yet because the group that does it takes fucking ages too get chapters out.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh so it's ending after next issue. Damn.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh, so there was no announcement in the last issue? Fuck. Then I guess we'll really have to wait and see :/


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 12, 2014)

I hope the last chapter at least has someone beating the shit out that "Black Maiden" cuntshe deserves that and worse after what she did too Jeanne.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 12, 2014)

I just hope Hana finally leaves hell.


----------



## Xnr (Nov 28, 2014)

So it ended. Wth.


----------



## SionBarsod (Nov 28, 2014)

Xnr said:


> So it ended. Wth.



Well the magazine it was being shown in, Jump X, ceased publication. The final issue was released back in october so the moment SKH gets picked up in a new magazine it'll continue probably.


----------



## wowfel (Nov 29, 2014)

Awesome chapter as always. I just hope it will get into ultra jump after jumbor ends or something it is just too good to end right now!!


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 29, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> I just hope Hana finally leaves hell.



With the power of love?! 

That Sakurai guy is crazy as fuck.


----------



## Rasendori (May 28, 2015)

This is bullshit. I really wanted to see how Sakurai would act as an oversoul. Also his powers would've been crazy.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 13, 2015)

I guess it's not coming back...

Hana never did leave hell.

Never gonna find out about the F.O.M. teams.

I was guessing the 5 elemental warrior as the leaders & captains.

I wanted to know if all of the G8 would enter the fight.

I wanted to find out what Rutherfor meant about 'investigating the human heart' and how that related to the F.O.M.

Something to do with enlightenment?

And I wanted to know about Grey Saucer and the origins of the shaman stuff.

8 Shaman Kings means that the S.F. started like 3500 years ago. Oldest known writings in history are within 4000 years ago, so it probably could have all tied in.

Oh well...


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 21, 2015)

Oh, damn it! So Takei actually wants to write another sequel, but he's going to work on another manga for another magazine first...?! :/

Why did Flowers even have to end? Did the magazine it was published in end, or am I misremembering it?


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 18, 2018)

R.I.P


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

Rasendori said:


> R.I.P



?


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> ?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

You made me think the mangaka had died lol


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 18, 2018)

I still don't get it, they say the prologue chapters come before the new arc, so it'll continue, right?


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You made me think the mangaka had died lol



Haha my bad, no the manga is deader than dead with this though.



BlueDemon said:


> I still don't get it, they say the prologue chapters come before the new arc, so it'll continue, right?



The new arc is going to be for a Shaman King prequel series I believe.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 18, 2018)

Rasendori said:


> Haha my bad, no the manga is deader than dead with this though.
> 
> 
> 
> The new arc is going to be for a Shaman King prequel series I believe.


Ah okay, wasn't quite sure what it was about.

But I don't quite understand what they're doing. How can they dish out series after series but never finish them? If Flowers isn't selling/isn't liked, why start a new series? Or does he want to go back to known characters in a prequel?


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 18, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> Ah okay, wasn't quite sure what it was about.
> 
> But I don't quite understand what they're doing. How can they dish out series after series but never finish them? If Flowers isn't selling/isn't liked, why start a new series? Or does he want to go back to known characters in a prequel?



I think known characters. Like pre Manta Yoh. Which honestly is a million times less interesting than what was going on in Flowers.


----------



## Aduro (Apr 18, 2018)

The killed this manga just as it was getting interesting. Instead of rehashing the original characters the Death Zero Arc got pretty interesting. And Sakurai was a much better choice for Hana's Guardian Ghost than Amidamaru.


----------



## Muah (Apr 18, 2018)

Inuhanyou said:


> still not done with shaman king ey?  i wouldn't mind seeing more anna


Anna was the best female character ever.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 18, 2018)

Rasendori said:


> I think known characters. Like pre Manta Yoh. Which honestly is a million times less interesting than what was going on in Flowers.


I wouldn't mind if they'd be successful with this, but I also wanted to see how Flowers ends. Eh.


----------



## wowfel (Apr 23, 2018)

The new shaman king sequel is out, its ties in his previous works to the shaman king universe. 
The name is kinda weird though shaman king super star, idk find the name to be lackluster, but can't wait for this to come out and see the new developments in the story.


----------



## Pliskin (Apr 23, 2018)

Still butthurt over flowers getting axed


----------



## Aduro (Apr 23, 2018)

wowfel said:


> The new shaman king sequel is out, its ties in his previous works to the shaman king universe.
> The name is kinda weird though shaman king super star, idk find the name to be lackluster, but can't wait for this to come out and see the new developments in the story.


Maybe the superstar thing is a reference to Hoshigumi. Hao had a thing about stars. Then again Yoh liked music a lot too. So it could involve a celebrity.


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2018)

Terrible name. Love Shaman king though....

edit: Holy cow everyone older~


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 23, 2018)

Was this an actual chapter, or a prologue to the prologue?

And if this is set pre-SK, then how are they shown as adults? I'm a bit confused.


----------



## Aduro (Apr 23, 2018)

Is it me or is this series about a hundred times more visually interesting than almost every big shounen in serialisation right now? And is it me or is Takei the only author unusual in not feeling the need to state the obvious every time something important happens.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 23, 2018)

Where you reading it pal?


----------



## wowfel (Apr 27, 2018)

luffy no haki said:


> Where you reading it pal?



you can read it here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 27, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> Was this an actual chapter, or a prologue to the prologue?
> 
> And if this is set pre-SK, then how are they shown as adults? I'm a bit confused.



Guess my source was wrong  judging from Hana this'll pick up right after flowers.

I assume it'll be flowers but it'll be more cohesive with Yoh and friends for popularity. I'm meh about it because I'm way more interested in Hana and the flowers cast, but whatever it takes to give me Sakurai as a guardian ghost is fine by me:WOW


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 27, 2018)

Rasendori said:


> Guess my source was wrong  judging from Hana this'll pick up right after flowers.
> 
> I assume it'll be flowers but it'll be more cohesive with Yoh and friends for popularity. I'm meh about it because I'm way more interested in Hana and the flowers cast, but whatever it takes to give me Sakurai as a guardian ghost is fine by me:WOW


More of the original cast is fine by me!


----------

